# Raptors @ Hornets, Nov. 28th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black" background="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/nba-raptors.gif"><tr><td align="left" valign="middle">_........8:00 EST, RapsTV_</td><td align="center" valign="middle"></td></tr></table><table border="0" cellspacing="2"><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/fordbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0692.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1719.gif">​</th></tr><tr><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><th><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">​</th><tr><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1234.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0174.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0229.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0177.gif">​</th><th><img height="143" width="100" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0412.gif">​</th></tr></table><img height="34" width="532" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-hornets-775x50.gif">​</center></center>
<table border="0" height="38" width="536" bgcolor="black"><td>Game 14 -- 28 November 2006
Raptors (4-9) @ Hornets (8-6)
_The Raptors are up and down like a fiddler's elbow, losing a controversial road game in Atlanta before returning home to defeat the Indiana Pacers on Sunday. The Raptors bench scored over 40 points in the win, a game in which Joey Graham and Andrea Bargnani both had double-digits in points. The Hornets are playing well this season, led by super sophomore Chris Paul and lanky European shooter Peja Stojakovic, though Peja, along with David West, didn't play in their recent loss to the Mavericks. They've lost their last three games but are 4-1 at home in Oklahoma City on the season. The game is broadcast on Raptors NBA TV at 8:00 but those without can listen-in on the Fan590.com._​</td></table>​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

No Peja? No West?

TJ vs Ford should be very interesting.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If their 2nd and 3rd best options are out as well as their 2nd best rebounder, I think it's possible to win this one, would be great to pick up another win before losing to the mavs


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> No Peja? No West?


I think West is aiming to come back for this game.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> No Peja? No West?
> 
> *TJ vs Ford* should be very interesting.


really should be a awesome match-up....TJ clonning himself and all....


----------



## Brown_Balla (Jul 2, 2006)

loll... if peja and west are both out, we REALLY have a chance to win this.. plz make this their first road win!


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

If we can play 80% as well as we did againist the pacers I think we take this one. Bosh has to step up big after a couple mediocore games.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> really should be a awesome match-up....TJ clonning himself and all....


 

ooops, I meant TJ vs Paul

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I expect to lose this one


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> I expect to lose this one


haha... well, thats sweet.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea TJ and Paul have been putting up extremely similar numbers. Both over 16ppg shooting 47% shooting along with just over 8 assists. Both suck from 3 (Paul being the suckier) and both turn it over over 3 times a game.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Graham and Bargnani keep up their play, the Raps have a good chance of taking this one.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

ColinBeehler said:


> haha... well, thats sweet.


just being honest even with N.O injuries I still think there a better overall team than the raps then factor in the raps road woes and chalk up another L I hope the raps prove me wrong though


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

going to be a tough game no doubt, we have a chance but we need a complete game. Hopefully we can get out to another big lead and hold it so that we are rested for Dallas


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

This is a game we can win. We have had some key players starting to show some consistancy. Garbajosa, Joey, and Bargnani have all seemed to start to find a role, and are playing very well within that role. Bosh is due to have a better game then his last 2, and you know Ford will be up for this match-up. Add to that how well Jose has been playing all year, we a primed for back to back W's!


----------



## hoopsaddict79 (Nov 17, 2006)

the next two games are going to be rough for the Raptors. We have road games against the Hornets and then we face the Mavs who are currently riding a 9 game win streak. If we can win one of the next two games I'll be exstatic!

As a hoop fan I'm looking forward to the next two games because it gives me a chance to watch Dirk Diggler and CP3 play (two of my favourite players).


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hoopsaddict79 said:


> the next two games are going to be rough for the Raptors. We have road games against the Hornets and then we face the Mavs who are currently riding a 9 game win streak. If we can win one of the next two games I'll be exstatic!
> 
> As a hoop fan I'm looking forward to the next two games because it gives me a chance to watch Dirk Diggler and CP3 play (two of my favourite players).


and see great match ups with CP3 vs Ford and Dirk vs Bosh in Chris' hometown


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tj & Paul will be a great Matchup! Oklahoma is a tough place, crowd will be loud! Go Raps


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I expect Jorge, Andrea, Joey and Jones to all have big games. Bosh is still sore and sporting that brace, TJ's a little banged up and MoP is nowhere near the lineup.

Tonight's X-factor for me is: AP, let's see it dude.

I'm predicting the first road win for the Raps, 102-99.

As usual, I have to work but will catch the game-in-a-hour.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SO happy i've got raptorstv (free probably until the end of the month).

:yay: 

This is going to be a good game. Let's see if Chandler and the hornets frontcourt can keep pace with Bosh and co.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> SO happy i've got raptorstv (free probably until the end of the month).
> 
> :yay:


Same :clap2:

This is gonna be a good one.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Air Canada...come on, guyz:curse: ....Mark Jackson will be on the bench real soon


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

man the Hornets announcers are hicks.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

23-18 Hornets, Freddy just traveled, Hornets ball again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Sloppy game so far, Hornets turn it over, Raptors take a stupid shot, Hornets miss, scramble for the ball, until Desmond "I ****ed your mom" Mason dunks the ball.

5 turnovers each team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors pick up theloose ball and Garbajosa scores.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Nesterovic with the board, Raptors holding for the last shot (2 second shot clock differntial).

Joey Graham finishes the quarter off with a wide upen 3 ball. 25-23 Hornets after one.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Ahh ****, gotta peace for dinner. That's probably all the updates you'll get out of me lol. Step it up JS & Skywalker!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Andrea really starting to get into the flow. wow. 9 points alread.y


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ and CP getting into it a bit, with Paul trying to hound him on D.

Butler is hitting some shots on us. 

Defense collapsing reasonably well.

I thought TJ got fouled on that last drive.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> man the Hornets announcers are hicks.


mute button for me...:clap2:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Easily one of the better halves we've played on the road.

Bargnani, Graham, and Calderon look excellent--as usual.

Bosh is still a bit short on his jumpers and hooks, probably has a lot to do with him not reaching full height when he lifts up to shoot.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

That's two quarters finished by a Raptor block - one by Andrea, one by Chris.

Calderon closes the Raptor's offense for the half with a layup. Man he's SO good at turning the corner and laying it up at full speed. A joy to watch. 

Chandler's a beast. I think the Bulls probably made the wrong decision with him vs Wallace. 

Raps up by 4 at the half. I'll take it.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

nice bench scoring by the Raps 26-12


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> That's two quarters finished by a Raptor block - one by Andrea, one by Chris.


nba.com gave that block to Garbo, I thught Bosh blocked that but the quality on sopcast ain't that great


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Once again another scrub is lightin us up


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Bosh very physical this quarter....how about the guy giving T.J. no credit for running the team, he will believe by the end of the night


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with a few monster offensive boards in the 3rd.

TJ still not hitting but Raptors playing alright.

Chandler with the big block on Garbo but sends it out of bounds as usual.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Ford/Jones/Garbajosa combine for 2 of 14....ouch...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Andrea with the best pass of his young career to CB4 for the andone.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Surprisingly Raps played 2 strong quarters in a row..let's hope we can hold on....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Joey makes some good hustle plays and now has 11.

Andrea shows off his impressive lateral movement trying to beat bobby jackson to the baseline.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn are we about to get the first road win of this season? Just 8 more mins to go


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jose and the Raps running the show! This is great!

Bargs breaks up the Hornets fast break.

Joey with the 3. 

39-12 bench scoring:yay:


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

I can't see the game since I don't have raps nba tv...Are we playing real great D or something? We held hornets to just 5 points in 7 mins


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm liking how the Raptors are playing. Calderon is doing well and, more significantly for me, anyway, so is Bargnani.

Now, if only the Hornets announcers would quit calling him "Barney-ahny". :biggrin:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Give PJ some burn..


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

What a nice way to get our first road win, a blow out too lol..Go raps go


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Bargnani is the real deal. Good win for the Raps.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Raptors with a fantastic road win, manhandling the Hornets. 

Second unit has come into form. The best bench unit in the league? It's getting there.

Great win. Bosh gets some rest with the tough game coming up tomorrow.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Loved Parker's lefty/reverse putback.:worthy:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mago tops himself again. Kid is looking more and more comfortable out there. Bit of a smile on the bench, too.

Feels good to break the habit. No matter the outcome in Dallas this is a successful road trip.

And a PJ Tucker sighting, too.

I don't care how depleted Oklahoma was, we needed this one.

Winning is like sex, pizza, and chocolate, even when its bad, its still pretty good.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Wooh, great win.

Feels good getting a road victory.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Take out the salami and cheese!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im pissed that I couldn't watch the game but boy am I happy watching the scoreboard/boxscore.


Whoever said AP to be the X factor, props!!! 7-11 shooting 19 pts!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

My question to whoever watched the game is what's the scouting report on TJ?

statistically he didn't do too well, where as Paul got a double double, 4 reb and 4 stl.


I was looking forward to this head to head.



Anybody?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Props to Mitchell. He made the right adjustments to clamp down on defense with the zone.

TJ didn't have his best game but hey, neither did Chris Paul. And Calderon is a very good point guard, night in and night out.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

Man awesome game by the raps, Bargnani had a sick shot right over CP3. One thing i noticed though, Bargnani never changes his expression  also when everyone is giving props he just kinda goes to the coaches probably a langauge thing i guess still awesome game by him though


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Mr_B said:


> just being honest even with N.O injuries I still think there a better overall team than the raps then factor in the raps road woes and chalk up another L I hope the raps prove me wrong though


Looks like I was proven wrong


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

My favourite play of the game:

Bargnani gets the ball on the perimeter, gets a double team immediately from his initial defender (Simmons?) and Chris Paul. Bargnani quickly swings it to Calderon, to which Calderon quickly passes it to Bosh (whom at the time has gathered good position on the post as a result of the single coverage), overpowers his defender for the layup.

I have said in the past that Bosh and Bargnani's game are too similar to one another that I find it hard for them both to have any real cohesion for the future, but the chemistry those two have shown since Bargnani got his leash unlatched is terrific.

And to go back to my first point, Bargnani is already being double-teamed in spurts. How incredible is that for the opposing coaches to feel so threatened by the rookie to send out double teams on the perimeter knowing full well how vulnerable their defensive set will turn into as of that result. Freakin' exciting, I tell you what.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

great win! very impressive...never seen New Orleans take one that bad in Okla:clap:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Yay! Finally a road win! :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

this is the biggest win this year. On the road against a fantastic Hornet team. First road win baby raps are only going to get better. HUUGE WIN BABY WOO!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bargnani is a ****ing stud, dude will be an all star sometime in his career.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

nba.com highlights

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_206_tornok.asx

Who the **** is that second commentary guy? Why does he even bother to talk?????


----------



## Timbaland (Nov 18, 2005)

Hell Yes, Nice Win Raps.

Great game by the bench. I love those dudes.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

great game by our bench, kinda worries me about Ford and Jones struggling but hopefully we can change that especially vs Dallas


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm hating the Box score as far as Tj ford stats go, but it's nice to see he can have a bad night & the Raps still put together a very nice win! Good Luck w/ Dallas next.....TJ will play better in the home state....


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

I LOVE Joey Graham the guy is playing really really well.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

arcade_rida said:


> I LOVE Joey Graham the guy is playing really really well.



I'm more shocked @ Parker, that guy has some Game! I work w/ a New Orleans fan & he even asked me "who the hell is that guy parker for the Raptors?" :lol:


----------

